# Medicare e/m w/ 83036,81002 or 82948



## JLMT (Feb 21, 2011)

I seem to have a hard time finding out whether or not, in an office setting, an E/M can be billed along with 83036 (hb1ac) or 81002 (UA) or 82948 (glucose) for Medicare patients.  Are there only certain diagnosis codes that they will pay for?  I see they do pay for these charges but am being told they have guidelines.  I have not been able to find those guidelines. Thanks!!


----------

